# I am addicted to facials!



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I wasn't sure where to post this (here or addictions) but I think I'll try here first.

First off I am a healthy man and I love sex with women, especially my wife since we married 8 years ago. I have watched a fair bit of porn when I was young (teens and 20s) but much less frequently in the past 10 years or so. I love vaginal, anal, oral but I have certain preference: I am addicted to giving my beautiful wife facials. She has been most patient but I think at times worries that my o/c with regards to this borders on the pathological. I am wondering about this myself.

Why do I feel the desire to climax on her lovely lips? Well, this is where it becomes difficult to explain. I love the artistic aesthetic composition and am entranced by the visual stimulus. Don't get me wrong, I don't just demand oral satisfaction. I want to do everything with her during our sexual activities: lots of foreplay, dirty talking, some light s/m, and the full works with regards to positions and types of sex, I just like to end our escapades with this act.

Am I sick?


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

No you aren't sick. If you like it, and w has no complaints then no one else matters.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

my husband likes to do this sometimes, and I oblige when he does. i would worry and object if he always wanted it or if this was the only way he could be satisfied, but it's not so we're okay. we both like variety, and that's one of the things we have in our repertoire. i have some "weird" fetishes too that he obliges when i ask him. 

i would say that as long as you satisfy each other, it's all good.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

4sure said:


> No you aren't sick. If you like it, and w has no complaints then no one else matters.


 I agree with this. Although I am intreged by what the accual allure is here. I watch alot of porn with my husband, softer stuff but this is still very very common even in that. As a woman, this does not turn me on at all -even more of want to turn my head when the man cums all over the woman's face.

My husband has never had such a desire to do this. It is not that I feel it is sick, I just do not "get" the excitement of this, what it does for the man psychologically ? If any man can explain the heights of satisfaction in this particular act, I am all ears. 

And women -if you like it , express your feelings as well.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I agree with this. Although I am intreged by what the accual allure is here. I watch alot of porn with my husband, softer stuff but this is still very very common even in that. As a woman, this does not turn me on at all -even more of want to turn my head when the man cums all over the woman's face.
> 
> My husband has never had such a desire to do this. It is not that I feel it is sick, I just do not "get" the excitement of this, what it does for the man psychologically ? If any man can explain the heights of satisfaction in this particular act, I am all ears.
> 
> And women -if you like it , express your feelings as well.


the mere sight of the aftermath is the 1 thing y some males even prefer facials as compared to shooting it into the vagina!  part kinky, part humiliation, and if the W is ok with it, u've strucked the jackpot!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

If your both cool with it who cares. Don't understand why they have to justify what they enjoy.

My husband once shot himself in the eye with his own cum when I was giving him oral/hang job. It's the only time I have thought I would die laughing  Since then he's never tried to cum on my face...I think he's scared for life.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

lol at the post above.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Facials have a fantastic allure to them. If this were not true then they not be the common "happy ending" for most porn that is geared toward men. They must be giving us what we like to see. I personally love to see semen coming out of the head of my d### regardless of the target. Perhaps a facial is a little dirty, submissive with a hind of degredation that makes it so hot/taboo. 

I think many men would love to see their women enjoy this act. Unfortunately, many women are not as crazy about it as we may like. I personally love when my face is drenched with my wife's moisture when i go down on her. My guess is that most women would consider this different. 

I will say that a womens willingness to do this increases her hotness 1000 percent to a man that enjoys this. 

My wife loves when i come in her V. It usually triggers additional, more intense orgasms for reasons i cannot understand. 

My guess is that this topic with have sides that are as gender biased as topics about porn.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Might be sexual humiliation, control, or the thought w is begging for it.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If your wife is starting to become concerned, then yeah I would look a little farther into this. She knows you the best, and for her to think there is something to worry about might be a huge caution sign.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Three people have posted now that part of the turn on is the humiliation. Humiliating your wife is a turn on?

That's something to think about.

I have done it once because I wanted to see what it felt like. It got in my eye and that **** BURNS. Would I do it again? Yes but only with Scuba goggles on. LOL.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

does your wife has a sister? LOL???


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

L.M.COYL said:


> I love sex with women, especially my wife


Active fellow?


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> My wife loves when i come in her V. It usually triggers additional, more intense orgasms for reasons i cannot understand.


Women have obviously evolved to enjoy men coming in them. If they didn't the human race wouldn't have lasted so long. There is also a theory that the semen itself releases chemical which make her feel good.

Does semen have antidepressant properties? [Arch Sex Behav. 2002] - PubMed result


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've never understood the appeal of facials. I'm from a generation of men that worked all too hard to get our girlfriends and wives to swallow. 

I'm not judging this. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Three people have posted now that part of the turn on is the humiliation. Humiliating your wife is a turn on?





> I've never understood the appeal of facials. I'm from a generation of men that worked all too hard to get our girlfriends and wives to swallow.
> 
> I'm not judging this. I just don't understand it.


I think the desire for men to do this may be a very basic testosterone based impulse to "mark our territory."

Just a Freudian theory.

PS: To the ladies here. . .please ignore this Freudian stuff. I am sure your man, being Modern Men vs. Caveman like me would never, ever see you as "territory" to be marked. Never in a million years. All the men in your family - fathers, brothers, husbands, sons. . .they think only pure thoughts about their women. . .long flowing white silky dresses and such


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I think this is a great fetish. I wish my wife would let me come on her face. I find this very erotic. 
If your wife is fine with it - don't stress it. Just ask her what she wants as well. Make sure you "Rock" her world too.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

jamesa said:


> Women have obviously evolved to enjoy men coming in them. If they didn't the human race wouldn't have lasted so long. There is also a theory that the semen itself releases chemical which make her feel good.
> 
> Does semen have antidepressant properties? [Arch Sex Behav. 2002] - PubMed result



You have it slightly backwards, men have evolved to ejaculate "feel good" semen into women, not women evolved to feel good from the semen. There's also testosterone in semen and in male salvia too. All designed to boost her sex drive.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

L.M.COYL said:


> I love the artistic aesthetic composition and am entranced by the visual stimulus


Aesthetic composition I don't buy LOL. Visual stimulus I totally get.



Brennan said:


> Three people have posted now that part of the turn on is the humiliation. Humiliating your wife is a turn on?


Facials are a very very light form of S&M.



Scannerguard said:


> I think the desire for men to do this may be a very basic testosterone based impulse to "mark our territory."
> 
> Just a Freudian theory.
> 
> PS: To the ladies here. . .please ignore this Freudian stuff. I am sure your man, being Modern Men vs. Caveman like me would never, ever see you as "territory" to be marked. Never in a million years. All the men in your family - fathers, brothers, husbands, sons. . .they think only pure thoughts about their women. . .long flowing white silky dresses and such


And what is wrong with that? LOL I, as a woman, find "being marked" a mental turn-on. Beyond that, as a woman, receiving facials doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

I absolutely love when my wife and I are having sex and she tells me to cum on her face.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

BuddyL33 said:


> I absolutely love when my wife and I are having sex and she tells me to cum on her face.


That's very erotic and sexy.
:smthumbup:


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, facials are hot, especially if the woman wants it and is enthusiastic about it. It is very erotic. Only problem is if it somehow gets in the eyes. That **** burns. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, I do love the aesthetic composition and marvel at how it runs or pools in areas. I love the gleam of the spunk when the light bounces off of it. I'm waxing poetic perhaps, but there it is!

Some days she is really into it and lets me explode all over the place, while others, I can read her cues, and will blast off in her or on her breasts. Yes, boys, there really is no match if you are visually inclined like I am. The humiliation is an important feature, no doubt, but the visual is more important to me!


----------

